# flare, flare, flare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*My Tut and my Maddog hate each other, omg, look at them they do this all day . lol:roll:*








hi gills are so far out, lol








they are sooooo funny.:lol:


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

too funny, i LOVE that crown


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow, their both gorgeous!


----------

